# tablets and dsps



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

like others, i've been toying around with this idea. my first question is this...

which tablets can run dsp software? i'd really like to be able to make adjustments to my 360.3 w/out having to plug in a clunky laptop everytime. but, im open to discussion on other, more compatible dsps as well.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Subbed....I have a nexus 7


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmm good question. If any could id say the windows tablets, just because the OS for them is so close to the desktop version


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I just got a Lenov miix, runs windows 8 and is a perfect size. Fits in the glove box, next im going to get a Bluetooth dongle so i can link up to my synthesis thats in the back of my car with out any wires.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Went to get a new laptop for a graduation present for my son, then proceeded to throw an old school weepy eye fit in the middle of the store till the wife let me get a windows tablet for the car...lolololol


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

still looking for any definitive answers/ideas. my laptop died two days ago and as of now, i don't have any way to operate my 360.3. was hoping to pick one up this weekend, so let me know what you guys think!

thanks


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

brett said:


> like others, i've been toying around with this idea. my first question is this...
> 
> which tablets can run dsp software? i'd really like to be able to make adjustments to my 360.3 w/out having to plug in a clunky laptop everytime. but, im open to discussion on other, more compatible dsps as well.


As mentioned already, the only tablets that can potentially run DSP software will be tablets running full Windows. The Surface Pro should do it but, not the RT as it can only run RT specced apps. There are none, to my knowledge, DSP's that have Android or iOS apps available.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

There are more and more tablets coming to the marketplace that run windows. The Lenovo that i bought the other day is a great unit. Its amazingly fast, quick to start up. Tablets running windows O/S is still pretty much still a new thing, so the only ones that are out there are major brand name units, so your guaranteed to get a great one no matter which one you choose. Price point is going to be based on storage size and speed. The differences in speeds on a tablet isnt going to be that noticeable, physical size and storage are going to be your focus. Lenovo makes a great product, i like mine


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

IMHO i don't think that the new Atom CPU can handle the OS, GUI and real-time DSP together well.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i swear i've seen the 360.3 software running on a tablet somewhere.....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

my dell venue 8 is a great paper weight. :laugh:


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I use my Dell Venue Pro tablet to tune my Zapco DSP and run REW at the same time. I can use it's built in BT to wirelessly stream to my 80prs if I want to. 

The Venue Pro uses windows 8.1 btw. I got mine for $249 from Walmart. Well $226 after my gf's discount lol.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Maskoni 6to8 DSP supports Android system and created relevant app to control DSPfrom Android tablet or smartphone


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I run my synthesis software with no problems. Just did a quick retune this morning


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

so we ended up buying a windows tablet. it's the asus transformer, not top of the line stuff here, but decent bargain at 329$ for a 10" screen, etc.

now, the question is, can the rf360.3 software run on windows 8, and if so, how do i get the software on this thing?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to this webpage on your tablet. It is RF's software page for the 3sixty.3. It shows win7 32 and 64 bit. You should be able to use one of those with your win8. I was able to use win7 64bit on my win8 Venue pro that has win8.1. 

Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

ok, so I did what you suggested and now I have the software on the desktop. however, when I try to run the program it briefly says 'checking for a problem' and then disappears. this is where i'm stuck on this


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Perhaps you have the incorrect bit version installed. Try the other bit version and see if that helps. I did notice that it states to make sure windows has all updates installed.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

Update; installed and working on the tablet, but touchscreen isn't very useful unless you are just selecting parameters. Still need to use the detachable keyboard to adjust parameters.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I use a capacitive pen for mine to get a smaller point on the screen but it still can be a pain with these gui's and these small screens. But for me, I got tired of luggin my 17" laptop with me to tune. My tablet is a lot easier to fit in my lap/space while tuning. I can still use it with REW to take measurements. I just have to use a USB hub with it so I can connect to both my mic and my amps at the same time. But my hub is smaller than a credit card. Well a few credit cards stacked on top of each other lol.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

RoyAlpine said:


> IMHO i don't think that the new Atom CPU can handle the OS, GUI and real-time DSP together well.


You are mistaken, atom cpu is enough to run all of the above and then some. 
It powerful enough to run sound production software with VST plugins.


----------

